# dbx RTA-M or Behringer ECM8000 for REW



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

This has probably been discussed before, but cannot find a definitive answer (sorry if it has been covered). Which of the two mics are more accurate for REW (with the cal files that can be downloaded from HT Shack). I do realize that they are generic cal files an cannot guarantee reference readings.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> with the cal files that can be downloaded from HT Shack


ECM8000...

brucek


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Brucek,

Thanks for the reply. Can you elaborate why? Curious since the ECM8000 can be had for half the price of the dbx. Does the ECM8000 have a more accurate capsule?

Ray


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can you elaborate why?


Because the ECM8000 is the only mic we supply a calibration file for..... the DBX file you see floating around is somewhat crude - not done by a professional company using the techniques that created our ECM file.

brucek


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

brucek said:


> Because the ECM8000 is the only mic we supply a calibration file for..... the DBX file you see floating around is somewhat crude - not done by a professional company using the techniques that created our ECM file.
> 
> brucek


Thanks! That definitely clarifies it! I downloaded both cal files, so will delete the dbx file and try both the dbx and ECM8000 (with the cal file) with REW (just for fun's sake, curious how much of a difference there is between the two).


----------



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

I know this is an old thhread, but did you do the ECM vs DBX measurements? What was the result?


----------

